# Verses about self-discipline



## Ex Nihilo (Mar 30, 2009)

I am really frustrated with my apparent lack of improvement in being more disciplined. (I think I really have improved, but the work is piling up, and I feel like it is my fault.) If some of you could post some verses on self-discipline, that would be really helpful. Thanks!


----------



## ServantofGod (Mar 30, 2009)

"24 Do you not know that in a race all the runners run, but only one receives the prize? So run that you may obtain it. 25 Every athlete exercises self-control in all things. They do it to receive a perishable wreath, but we an imperishable. 26 So I do not run aimlessly; I do not box as one beating the air. 27 But I discipline my body and keep it under control, lest after preaching to others I myself should be disqualified." 1 Corinthians 9:24-27


----------



## Theognome (Mar 30, 2009)

"Be still, and know that I am God; I will be exalted among the nations, I will be exalted in the earth! Psalm 46:10

Theognome


----------



## Scott1 (Mar 30, 2009)

> Proverbs 6
> 
> 6Go to the ant, thou sluggard; consider her ways, and be wise:
> 
> ...



(These passages have scared me, motivated me on occasion- Godly fear can be a good thing)

In my college dorm room I had a poster up on the wall with a picture of a long distance runner about to enter a stadium filled with people. The runner was exhausted and his face showed the anguish of the race. After the many miles he had run he was seemingly oblivious, in the agony of the moment, to the blurred multitudes just ahead, cheering him on. His exhausted gait, showing on every part of his body, betrayed the fact the finish line was just ahead. In his leading position, he was seemingly alone in the race.

Below was the Scripture:



> James 1:12
> 
> 12Blessed is the man that endureth temptation: for when he is tried, he shall receive the crown of life, which the Lord hath promised to them that love him.


----------



## satz (Mar 30, 2009)

Prov 16:32 He that is slow to anger is better than the mighty; and he that ruleth his spirit than he that taketh a city.


----------



## Prufrock (Mar 30, 2009)

I have to remind myself of many of these continually, as well:

_The soul of the sluggard desireth, and hath nothing; but the soul of the diligent shall be made fat_, Prov. 13:4

_Wealth gotten by vanity shall be diminished, but he that gathereth by labour shall increase,_ Prov. 13:11. We might be able to come across sustenance without doing much work, but such is not lasting. He (or she) who labors steadily rests more securely.

There are, of course, many other proverbs on the topic (e.g., 10:4-5).


----------



## DonP (Mar 30, 2009)

Wow sorry, was just having some fun too. HAd no plan to hijack

Was going to add an idea that helps me but its not from the scriptures, maybe I shouldn't


These are what came to my mind when I 1st read the thread
Gal 5:22 But the fruit of the Spirit is love, joy, peace, longsuffering, kindness, goodness, faithfulness, 23 gentleness,* self-control. *Against such there is no law. 24 And those who are Christ's have crucified the flesh with its passions and desires. 25 If we live in the Spirit, let us also walk in the Spirit.
NKJV

Eph 5:15 Therefore be *careful *how you walk, not as unwise men, but as wise, 16 *making the most of your time,* because the days are evil
NASB


----------



## Theognome (Mar 30, 2009)

Theognome said:


> "Be still, and know that I am God; I will be exalted among the nations, I will be exalted in the earth! Psalm 46:10
> 
> Theognome



I posted this verse after reflecting on the OP question, for this very question has come up more than a few times in my household. Consider-



Ex Nihilo said:


> (I think I really have improved, but the work is piling up, and I feel like it is my fault.)



This points out an issue of trust, not discipline. Yes, desiring to grow in self-discipline regarding the vocation the Lord has charged us with is a noble thing. But if it is done with destructive introspection, it is for naught- for you will _never_ achieve the ideal you seek. No one can rightly judge themselves apart from Christ's completed work- which demands trust in His Spirit growing us at His pace and not ours. Be still first. Be thankful for His exaltation through you first. Praise him for the growth you have made in Him first. Then you can approach the OP question in the right frame of heart.

Theognome


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Mar 30, 2009)

Theognome said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> > "Be still, and know that I am God; I will be exalted among the nations, I will be exalted in the earth! Psalm 46:10
> ...



Thank you for your help! I think you have correctly identified one of the problems.


----------



## smhbbag (Mar 30, 2009)

2 Tim 1



> 3I thank God, whom I serve, as my forefathers did, with a clear conscience, as night and day I constantly remember you in my prayers. 4Recalling your tears, I long to see you, so that I may be filled with joy. 5I have been reminded of your sincere faith, which first lived in your grandmother Lois and in your mother Eunice and, I am persuaded, now lives in you also. 6_For this reason I remind you to fan into flame the gift of God, which is in you through the laying on of my hands. 7For God did not give us a spirit of timidity, but a spirit of power, of love and of self-discipline. _


----------



## DonP (Mar 31, 2009)

Ex Nihilo said:


> (I think I really have improved, but the work is piling up, and I feel like it is my fault.)



As a lawyer and a Christian, what does this mean to you in a rational moment? "My Fault". 

I know we are emotional being and you may be overcome at times, but smart woman that you are, its not about fault, that sounds of guilt, at least to me, I hope it does not come from there. If it does dismiss it at once. 

Perhaps responsible is a more accurate word. 

And you are responsible to a certain extent. Either someone is giving you too much work, or you are not being as responsible as you could be. 

But no room for fault, that weakens and drains you. 

So for clarity, decide which it is, 

Now mortify it. 

More diligence or just accept the excessive work load and ask for grace to handle it and your brother and sis to pray with you for grace and change in circumstances after you have suffered a little and experienced the grace of God that is there for you in these times, and the growth of your faith. 1 Peter 5:10
after you have suffered a while, perfect, establish, strengthen, and settle you. 
NKJV
Be excited, This is a good thing you are going through, All Things work for Good, rejoice, God is at work in you. 

You may also want to read some secular practical works like Habits of Highly Effective People, ask for skill ideas like I learned a rule 
Touch it Once. Helped me immensely not to procrastinate what doesn't need to be. When you pick it up don't pile it do that one now. Then next etc. 

Of course there are some exceptions, needs something you don't have yet, higher priority, but the less times you waste going back to it, even in email, it saves a ton. And there are some breakdowns but just being consistent though not perfect with the rule saves time and frustration for me. 

Hang in there sis, God has asked you to take on a big task and yet, can you believe that His grace is sufficient even for that immense task you have??

I know you know these tings, I seek only to encourage you and put you in remembrance of them in the midst of the swamp overfilling and the alligators roar. 

1 Cor 10:13
13 No temptation has overtaken you except such as is common to man; but God is faithful, who will not allow you to be tempted beyond what you are able, but with the temptation will also make the way of escape, that you may be able to bear it. 
NKJV
Praise him for His unbelievable and undeserved mercy


----------

